# Στο σταυροδρόμι



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 16, 2008)

Γεια σας,

Ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ για τη σημασία των σταυροδρομιών, και για σχετικές δεισιδαιμονίες.

Πρώτα-πρώτα, πρέπει να πω ότι μου φαίνεται ότι οι αρχαίοι (και οι Ρωμαίοι και οι Ελληνες) ξεχώριζαν δυο ειδών σταυροδρόμια, την τριοδία/trivium (όταν ένας μικρός δρόμος ξεστόμιζε – δεν είναι η σωστή λέξη, διορθώστε με, σας παρακαλώ – σε ένα μεγαλύτερο) και τη τετραοδία/quadrivium (όταν δυο μεγάλοι δρόμοι σταύρωνονταν).

Υπάρχει τέτοιος διαχωρισμός έννοιων στα νέα ελληνικά; Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει στις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες.

Φαίνεται ότι από παλιά οι άνθρωποι φοβούνταν από σταυροδρόμια. Στην αρχαία Ελλάδα ταυτίζονταν με την Εκάτη, η απειλητική θέα του φεγγαριού, και σε κάθε τριοδία και τετραοδία έχτιζαν σκηνώματα για να την κατευνάζουν, καθώς φαντάζομαι, για να μην γίνονται ατυχήματα.

Αλλά, να μου πείτε, μήπως σκότωσε ο Οιδίπους τον πατέρα του σε τετραοδία; Αν δυο άνθρωποι φτάσουν ταυτόχρονα σε τετραοδία, ο ένας πρέπει να περιμένει να περάσει ο άλλος, έτσι δεν είναι; Οταν πρόκειται για άτομα δεν είναι πρόβλημα εκτός αν ψάχνεις καβγά, αλλά όταν πρόκειται για συνοδείας μπορούν τα πράγματα να γίνουν δύσκολα.

Στη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα, υπάρχει ο φόβος του Ανασκελά. Μήπως ονομάζεται έτσι γιατί πάει να κάνει το άλογό σου ανάσκελα; Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει λίγο περισσότερα για τον Ανασκελά; Ακουσα ότι προ παντός οι γέροι τον φοβούνται, και γι’αυτό πάντοτε κάνουν το σταυράκι τους στα σταυροδρόμια.

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## sarant (Dec 16, 2008)

Ομολογώ ότι τον Ανασκελά δεν τον ξέρω. 

Η τετραοδία δεν ξέρω αν έχει αφήσει γλωσσικό ίχνος, αλλά υπάρχει το "έμεινε/τον άφησε στους πέντε δρόμους", για κάποιον που έχει εγκαταλειφθεί και έχει μείνει εντελώς αβοήθητος.


----------



## sopherina (Dec 16, 2008)

Καλησπέρα, ανέσυρα από τον σκουπιδοτενεκέ της μνήμης μου την εξής πληροφορία για τα σταυροδρόμια: όταν πήγαινα γυμνάσιο κάναμε (από μετάφραση) απόσπασμα από τους "Νεκρικούς Διαλόγους" του Λουκιανού. Ο φιλόσοφος Μένιππος αρνείται να πληρώσει τον βαρκάρη Χάρο. "Τι έχεις μέσα στο σακούλι σου", τον ρωτάει ο Χάρος. "Λούπινα και τα δείπνα της Εκάτης". [Τη θυμάμαι αυτή τη φράση, μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση: τη μόνη γνωστή λέξη που είχα, ("δείπνα"), την έβλεπα μέχρι τότε μόνο στον ενικό! Ας μη μιλήσω για το συνολικό σοκ!] Τέλος πάντων, έμαθα τελικά ότι στην αρχαιότητα όχι μόνο συνδέανε τα σταυροδρόμια με την Εκάτη αλλά σε ορισμένες ημερομηνίες αφήνανε και φαγητό στα σταυροδρόμια προς τιμήν της. Γι' αυτό και "τα δείπνα της Εκάτης" στο απόσπασμα. 
Δυστυχώς, για σύγχρονες τυχόν δεισιδαιμονίες δεν έχω πληροφορίες.
Βρήκα πάντως αυτό: http://www.blogthea.gr/NextStep/dhaaeu/13595-eioeeaiueo-iaeneeiss-aeeueiaie.html... για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι, LOL!


----------



## sarant (Dec 16, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Δυστυχώς, για σύγχρονες τυχόν δεισιδαιμονίες δεν έχω πληροφορίες.
> Βρήκα πάντως αυτό: http://www.blogthea.gr/NextStep/dhaaeu/13595-eioeeaiueo-iaeneeiss-aeeueiaie.html... για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι, LOL!



Όχι ότι έχει μεγάλη σημασία, αλλά αυτό είναι μετάφραση-διασκευή που είχε κάνει ο πατέρας μου. Κι απ' ό,τι βλέπω, το έχουν πάρει κάμποσοι από τη σελίδα μου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2008)

Δυο βιαστικά λόγια, Σάιμον:

Στην παρέα της Εκάτης υπήρχε κι ένα δαιμονικό πλάσμα με πολλές μορφές, η Έμπουσα. Σε μια από τις μορφές της είχε πόδι από κοπριά όνου (γαϊδάρου), γι' αυτό τη χαρακτήριζαν με το επίθετο *ονοσκελίς* (LSJ: she with the ass's legs). Ο γλωσσολόγος Χατζιδάκις εξήγησε ότι ο ανασκελάς προέρχεται από το αρσενικό, _ονοσκελής_. Στη νεότερη εκδοχή του μύθου το δαιμόνιο αυτό, με τη μορφή του όνου, περιμένει τους οδοιπόρους στο δρόμο. Σε μια εκδοχή, τους περιμένει ξαπλωμένος _ανάσκελα_ στη μέση του δρόμου. Το αβγό ή η κότα; Η εκδοχή για το «ανάσκελα» βγήκε από την παραφθορά του _ονοσκελής_ σε _ανασκελάς_ ή το αντίστροφο;

Έχω πολλά για τον ανασκελά, ίσως να τα ανεβάσω σε PDF. Θα επανέλθω για τα τρίστρατα και τα trivia.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2008)

Δύο λήμματα εγκυκλοπαιδειών για τον *ανασκελά* στο συνημμένο. Το πρώτο είναι στην καθαρεύουσα και ίσως να σε δυσκολέψει, Σάιμον. Το δεύτερο πρέπει να είναι πιο εύκολο.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 18, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Ενθουσιάζομαι πάντοτε όταν βρίσκω νέα σχέση ανάμεσα στους νέους και αρχαίους Ελληνες.
Σ

Υ.Γ. Ποια είναι η λέξη που χρειάζεται εδώ;
Πρώτα-πρώτα, πρέπει να πω ότι μου φαίνεται ότι οι αρχαίοι (και οι Ρωμαίοι και οι Ελληνες) ξεχώριζαν δυο ειδών σταυροδρόμια, την τριοδία/trivium (όταν ένας μικρός δρόμος ξεστόμιζε – δεν είναι η σωστή λέξη, διορθώστε με, σας παρακαλώ – σε ένα μεγαλύτερο) και τη τετραοδία/quadrivium (όταν δυο μεγάλοι δρόμοι σταυρώνονταν).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2008)

Σήμερα, λέμε σίγουρα τρίστρατο. Για το άλλο δε μου έρχεται κάτι.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 18, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, θέλω να πω ότι ψάχνω ένα συνόνυμο για ¨ξεστόμιζε¨ - ή μήπως είναι σωστό το ¨ξεστόμιζε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Σήμερα είναι _τρίστρατο_ και _σταυροδρόμι_. Και συγγνώμη που δεν επανήλθα, αλλά μου έχουν πέσει πολλά.

A, για το «ξεστομίζω». Μάλλον «καταλήγω» ή «απολήγω» (σε έναν μεγαλύτερο).


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 19, 2008)

Νίκελ, γράφεις οτι σου έχουν πέσει πολλά. Δηλαδή, ίσως, έτυχαν να σου έρθουν πολλές δουλειές;

Γράφεις ότι η Έμπουσα σε μια από τις μορφές της είχε πόδι από κοπριά όνου. Εγώ προσωπικά νόμιζα ότι ήταν πόδι όνου, και ότι ο Αριστοφάνης πρόσθεσε την κοπριά για να διασκεδάσει τους θεατές στους «Βατράχους». Ξέρεις αν υπάρχει σχετικά «σοβαρός» συγγραφέας που αναφέρεται σε πόδι από κοπριά;

Οι Αρχαίοι πραγματικά είχαν φοβερούς δαίμονες. Υπάρχει σχέση μεταξύ της λάμιας και του ονόματος της ελληνικής πόλης Λαμίας;

Να έρθουμε στα κρητικά στο δεύτερο λήμμα. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τί θα πουν 1. εκειά 2. χελειό 3. α θελήσει 4. ουλιά 5. στένεται 6. αναπαϊμένος 7. εσκαπούλαρενε (τί ασυνήθιστος τονισμός!); Με την ευκαιρία, η κρητική διάλεκτος είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολη για μένα από την καθαρεύουσα, ίσως επειδή έμαθα λίγα αρχαία στο σχολείο και κάθε μέρα προσπαθώ να διαβάζω λίγα αρχαία ελληνικά. Τώρα, για παράδειγμα, διαβάζω «Οι βάτραχοι».

Για να τελειώσω, θέλω να πω ευχαριστώ πάρα, πάρα πολύ για όσα έχω μάθει. Προπαντός η σχέση με τους αρχαίους με κατενθουσιάζει!

Σ


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2008)

Δουλειές, σκοτούρες (αλλά, ναι, δουλειές εννοούσα).

Rain cheque για την Έμπουσα (από Τρίτη).

Η λάμια δεν έχει (άμεση τουλάχιστον) σχέση με τη Λαμία. Η δεύτερη (κατά τη μυθολογία) πήρε το όνομά της είτε από τον Λάμο (γιο του Ηρακλή και της Ομφάλης) είτε από τη (βασίλισσα των Τραχινίων) Λαμία. Το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη πάντως επισημαίνει το κοινό θέμα _λαμ-_ που έχει με τη _λάμια_.

Η κρητική διάλεκτος είναι και για μένα πιο δύσκολη από την καθαρεύουσα — κι ας είμαι από την Κρήτη. Γιά να δω τι θα καταφέρω:
1. εκειά = εκεί (εκειά που = as, while)
2. χελειό = NO IDEA!
3. α θελήσει = αν θελήσει
4. μια ουλιά > μια ολιά = a little
5. στένεται = στέκεται
6. αναπαϊμένος = αναπαυμένος (stands still)
7. εσκαπούλαρενε = past of σκαπουλάρω, σκαπούλαρε (escape, here: went past?)
Εκείνο το τελικό περίσσιο «ε» είναι σαν το «ε» στο π.χ. τονε (Πού 'ν' τονε;)


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 21, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, Νίκελ.

Κοιτάξτε τί βρήκα (με μια μικρή διαφορά στην ορθογραφία:

http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php?title=Χελιός

Χελιός
Από την Live-Pedia.gr
Μετάβαση σε: πλοήγηση, αναζήτηση
χελιός ο (ουσιαστικό) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :χελι(χέλι) -ός] γκρίζος: Καζαντζ. Καπ. Μιχ. " Έστρωσε ο διάκος το χελιό νταβραντισμένο γαϊδούρι..." 

Αλλά βλέπετε πώς μια απάντηση συχνά οδηγεί σε καινούργια ερώτηση - τί θα πει νταβραντισμένος και από πού προέρχεται;

Σ


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2008)

Ωραία η ανακάλυψή σου για το «χελιός». Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το σκέφτηκα στις εκδοχές για τις αναζητήσεις του «χελειός», αλλά έκανα το λάθος και περιόρισα το ψάξιμο στα λεξικά και δεν κοίταξα στο διαδίκτυο — όπου δίνουν και άλλους ορισμούς, όπως «που είναι μαύρο στο πάνω μέρος και γίνεται υπόλευκο στο κάτω».

Το _νταβραντίζω_ είναι πιο εύκολο: από τον αόριστο (davrandım) του davranmak (behave, act; take action, set about, bestir). Νταβραντισμένος μπορεί να είναι κάποιος που ξεχειλίζει υγεία (vigorous, robust), αλλά συνήθως έχει να κάνει με σεξουαλική διάθεση (lustful, randy) και έχω την εντύπωση ότι ένας συνδυασμός των δύο δίνει συχνά και τη διάσταση του _well-endowed_.


----------

